# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Illuminati

## Judges of Ur

Centuries upon centuries, shadowed by secred societies
Infesting the world with obscnities, aligned in an arcane pact
Surveilling each Earth world corner, leading the rats to dark waters
Drowned in our new world order, Novus Ordo Seclorum
Our name is whispered in legends, old as our species. Transcendence
Our name is Symbolic in essence, it is legion for we are many
Faceless we stand in obscurity, purposes cloaked in mystery
Main target is to keep the bloodline intact and to remain highest in
hierarchy
Those appearing to be leaders are in fact puppets to the black nobility
Illuminati, Draconian Supremacy
Given eyes that cannot see, visualizing stillborn dreams
Given ears that heed to lies, allowing the illuminati empire to rise
Decision makers are we, speaking in lifeless tongues
Indoctrinating the marionettes who could prove to be assets
Your leaders to us are just puppets of whom we pull the strings
Gaze through the veil of innocence, force your way through to the decadence
A power structured malevolence, infesting the universe
Given eyes that cannot see, visualizing stillborn dreams
Given ears that heed to lies, allowing the illuminati empire to rise
Decision makers are we, speaking in lifeless tongues
Speaking in lifeless tongues...

----------


## MtrX

hmmm interesante kjo poeme,
kam lexuar edhe une shume per illuminati dhe per praktikat e tyre...
urime per poemen,
MtrX

----------


## Judges of Ur

...urime atyre qe e kan shkruajtur.

----------

